# Binary only Sonix webcam driver

## nirr

I have a Sonix SN9C201 based webcam and is currently using the UVC driver. As it is not working very well I was looking for alternatives and found this

http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/mydownloads/viewcat.php?cid=7

It seems to be just what I'm looking for, the only problem is that it is a binary only release compiled for Ubuntu Feisty 7.04, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic, i686.

Is it possible to use this driver in gentoo if I upgrade to 2.6.20?

Thanks

----------

## didymos

Doubtful.  You'd have to compile the kernel the way it is built on Ubuntu, though you might be able to do it without building that way:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   CONFIG_MODVERSIONS:
> 
>    Usually, you have to use modules compiled with your kernel.
> ...

 

I've never had the occasion to try it myself.  Another option would be to run with the Ubuntu kernel.  There's a how-to in the forums somewhere, I think.

----------

## tudor2k3

I found:

http://groups.google.com/group/microdia

I've just built it with gentoo-sources-2.6.29 and it works.  :Smile: [/code]

----------

## step

can you elaborate? How did you get it working?

----------

